# Purchased Neon Tetras, the Red Stripes are very faint = sick?



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

If Neon Tetras have faint lightly colored red stripes, does this mean they are unhealthy/sick?
I purchased 12. Some look okay, but many are almost transparent where it should be red. 

After I got them home it was apparent that they looked a little crummy. Could it be that they are just
still "young" or something? 

Went to another pet store near by and they had tetras that looked much more vibrant. The red
was very pronounced. I'm thinking about returning the ones I got and buying from the other store. 

Any info appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like stress. Give them a few days.


----------



## Magna pisces custos (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe that is all it is. I picked up some tetra color flake food see if that will help put them back into shape. 
So it is normal for a neon tetra's red stripe to be almost transparent if stressed or moved?


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

I just brought some cardinals home today that had almost lost their red. Once they got in the tank and got comfy, they were full of color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

As mentioned give it a few days, they have just gone through a major change in their life from being plucked out the tank, taken to your house and then put in a new tank.

All very stressful to them, keep the tank lights off for a day or so and let them settle in, then you can bring the lights up slowly until you reach your amount of hours you keep them on for. It will help reduce the stress and reduce any chance of them picking up a disease up while stressed out.


----------

